
Russians penetrated US voter systems - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/07/russians-penetrated-us-voter-systems-nbc-citing-top-us-official.html
======
Fjolsvith
Must have been through the hanging chad exploit.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Ha, I figured out how to downvote an article I don't like.

